# Aiptasia Removal



## kamal

Hi Guys, 

I have had no luck removing this bloody stuff that hitch hiked into my tank. Has someone got a tried and tested method they would care to share?

Thanks 

Kamal


----------



## fury165

CopperBand butterfly fish is a natural method, but you will need a plan for alternate food once the aptasia is gone. Some may eat Mysis but mine only eats Black worms. HTH


----------



## SKurj

Peppermint shrimp will eat them.. maybe.. mine have eaten a couple of them, and perhaps they are keeping the population in check because while I still have the odd one around I haven't seen any more forming.

Another option is Aiptasia X which has good reviews. Other choices I have heard about are lasers, superglue, and kalk paste.


----------



## cablemike

Aptasia x always works. Copperband will also wipe out your feather dusters. The shrimp may eat your zoos but aptasia x just kills aptasia. I've accidentally shot it on zoos and hammer corals with no effect to them but it always kills the aptasia in seconds.


----------



## altcharacter

burn the whole tank and start over again. tried and true method


----------



## kamal

altcharacter said:


> burn the whole tank and start over again. tried and true method


----------



## sig

kamal said:


>


I always use plumbing torch, but this is just in case when you can take rock out of the water. Always worked with no return of aphtasia. this is sure method compared to Aptasia x and Copperband

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## cablemike

sig said:


> I a always using plumbing torch, but this is just in case when you can take rock out of the water. Always worked with no return of aphtasia


taking aptasia a little personal are you.. thats just violent


----------



## sig

cablemike said:


> taking aptasia a little personal are you.. thats just violent


yes. it is personal and that's why I do not have any 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter

sig said:


> yes. it is personal and that's why I do not have any


I agree with Greg. It's a violent method but it's a method that works


----------



## J_T

Pepermint shrimps! Need more than one. On their own, they don't really do much. Get 3 of them and they drop some gang hand shakes, and woop some aptasia butt! Especially if the aptasia are larger.


----------



## altcharacter

Ha! That is probably one of the funniest things I've read on this forums


----------



## SourGummy

got a bottle of aptasia x yesterday from BA, works like a charm, killed 4 with just 1ml of it, now see how long it takes for another one to show its face so i can fire up those needles again XD


----------



## kamal

SourGummy said:


> got a bottle of aptasia x yesterday from BA, works like a charm, killed 4 with just 1ml of it, now see how long it takes for another one to show its face so i can fire up those needles again XD


awesome I like the sound of that, how much was the bottle?

the burning method whilst deviously pleasurable isnt practical for this particular location of infestation.


----------



## adrenaline

Never tried aptasia x. good to know it works well. I used the good old blow torch method. LIttle smelly, but it works like a charm. also takes a few weeks for the rock to colour back up from the burn spot 

It is good knowing you definately got rid of the aptasia though!

I tried the peppermint shrimp idea. bought a nice big one... found him being eaten by my turbo snail the next morning  I have bad luck with somethings. My $3 snail ate my jumbo $15 peppermint shrimp... and he was a BIG one


----------



## kamal

aiptasia x = the terminator  does what it says on the tin


----------



## TypeZERO

I always smother the aptasias hole with putty. You can leave it on it take it off months later. Stops them from comIm out and they should starve to death.


----------



## pat3612

TypeZERO said:


> I always smother the aptasias hole with putty. You can leave it on it take it off months later. Stops them from comIm out and they should starve to death.


Thats a good idea no chemicals in the tanks


----------



## teemee

peppermint shrimp will eat smaller aiptasia. They will def. prevent it from spreading, so they're good to have no matter what you do.
Personally, though, I've always used the syringe with lemon juice method... works a treat...


----------



## ihavecrabs

I use the same method as teemee, except with vinegar.


----------



## KG20

i have good experience with leather jacket file fish


----------



## CrankbaitJon

I'm having the same problem. Got 4 larger ones that are easily viewable and a bunch of mini ones. I'll say up to 15. Anyone has experience where the peppermints stopped eating anemones after they get a taste of pellets/mysis? I already have 3 shrimps in there and hate to have 3 more if they don't do their job, lol.


----------



## Killerbunny

I've never had HUGE ones- biggest I've had was dime-sized, approximately- and aiptasia-X has worked like a charm for me. It obliterates small ones pretty much immediately if you shoot it properly.


----------



## ihavecrabs

CrankbaitJon said:


> I'm having the same problem. Got 4 larger ones that are easily viewable and a bunch of mini ones. I'll say up to 15. Anyone has experience where the peppermints stopped eating anemones after they get a taste of pellets/mysis? I already have 3 shrimps in there and hate to have 3 more if they don't do their job, lol.


I bought two peppermint shrimp for this same issue. I found you have to give them time to take care of the problem. I could see about 10 aiptasia of various sizes. I was told if i could see that many, there were mostly double or even triple as many that i could not see. In about 2 months the shrimp brought the population down to 2 that i could see. I ended up using some vinegar and a syringe to take care of the few remaining. I found that as time progressed the shrimp paid less attention to the aiptasia.


----------



## Kooka

+1 for the aiptasia x, well worth every penny. Melts any sized anemone in minutes. I'm in the process of purging my tank of these little buggers as well.


----------

